# Opinions on a breed mix (dog)



## robinleeanne (Mar 11, 2016)

Our yorkie accidentally got pregnant bye our dingo. We didn't even know she was pregnant until about a week before she delivered. She only had 2 pups. But my question is...
Reckon these would be of any count to try n sell or have y'all ever heard of this mix?
They look full blooded yorkie but there not. Lol 
It wouldn't let me upload pic.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 11, 2016)

Find a good home and give the pups away. A mut can be a great dog .


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Mar 11, 2016)

A 30-lb. male dingo mated with a little 5-lb. female Yorkie??   That must have been ruff.


----------



## robinleeanne (Mar 11, 2016)

Yep! SHE dug under his pen and went in. We found her in there and thought No Way they got together. But, I got puppies that say they did. I googled it and found where some had been for sale on another site that same mixture.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 11, 2016)

Why don't you just keep them,,,, love to see some pictures, there's a tutorial in the member help Forum,,,,


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 15, 2016)

I'm surprised she was able to welp them. Anything mixed with a yorky. Is worth something. What do you call em. Yorko's or dorkies


----------



## robinleeanne (Mar 15, 2016)

I'd say Dingies has a better ring to it! Let's just call them Yorkadingies!


----------



## robinleeanne (Mar 15, 2016)

*Pictue*

Hopefully there will be a pic of pups with this. Lol


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 15, 2016)

Cool looking pups.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 15, 2016)

Me and my ex had a male and female yorky and she had 3 litters. They look like mini Rottweiler's when there babies


----------



## Raylander (Mar 16, 2016)

I've had mixed breed dogs my while life.. They are awesome


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Im still wondering where the heck you got a Dingo?


----------



## robinleeanne (Mar 16, 2016)

Same place someone might get a Terrier. Hmmm????
Now you got me wondering!  LOL


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 17, 2016)

robinleeanne said:


> Same place someone might get a Terrier. Hmmm????
> Now you got me wondering!  LOL



Are you sure it's not a cattle dog, have you got a picture of your dingo?


----------



## sweatequity (Mar 17, 2016)

*What is a dingo?*

cattle dog?


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 17, 2016)

sweatequity said:


> cattle dog?



Herding dog developed in Australia, a mix of 5 breeds, dingo being one of them,,,, great dog, highly intelligent, loyal,,,, nip the heels of cattle to herd them, my Avatar is a blue healer, named for healing the Cattle,,,,


----------

